# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 8/7 - Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake remains good. Anglers are catching a lot of smaller to 
medium sized walleyes in most areas of the lake. Right now most all 
presentations are working. In the western Flats area, anglers are trolling 
spinners along the old shoreline, jigging rocky points, slip bobbering the 
trees, trolling smaller cranks with leadcore, and deeper cranks. Better areas 
have been the humps out from the Minnewaukan ramp, the Gap area, Monkey Ridge, 
and Patience Point. Anglers are also trolling spinners and jigging the old 
Doc Hagens area and Bud Point in the Six Mile area. In the Main Bay, anglers 
are working Cactus/Ft. Totten Point with spinners or jigging the tops. In 
East Bay, anglers are trolling spinners, jointed raps with leadcore, or deeper 
running cranks in the 18-25 foot area. Best areas have been the Stromme 
Addition area, Foughty's Point, Burklands Point, and the Woods Rutten area. 
Pike continue to be caught in most areas, with the deeper rocky points 
producing better fish. White bass remain scattered and hard to target. Perch 
fishing is picking up a bit, but still rather slow. Presentations similar to 
winter fishing are working some in Creel Bay and near the Casino. Good Luck & 
Good
Fishing.


----------

